# Suggestions for a laptop.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I haven't owned a laptop in 14 years. I've basically been doing great on my cellphone.

Looks like Ima need a new laptop if I take my new job. I don't know much about computers since I didn't really use one except for email and Google. Anything more complicated than that I would pass on to someone in the office. 

I'm not going to have that luxury, at least not for a while.

So, I need something simple that I can learn on. 

Suggestions?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The answer depends on what you're going to use it for. 

What's the job? 
What programs do you need to use?
What does everyone else at the job use? Mac? PC? Chromebook?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm looking at getting a new Mac Air book? , saw they are 1,295 ? but need MS Office. I don't think I need the Pro model.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I like the HP product - it seems to be the only one that has a good fingerpad (or whatever it's called), as the pad can be pushed down, with an audible plunk, in the front corners to simulate the click buttons of a mouse. The Pavilion line seems to be a good general purpose line, with the Power Pavilion having a better "engine" with decent enough graphics to be a decent gamer rig, and also lighted keys, which is actually practical for those who surf in the night.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If it is just for typing documents and you can use google docs, you can actually get a bluetooth keyboard for your cell phone. I have one and it works great.

Do you need Microsoft office? Probably any modern computer will get it done, especially if it uses Windows or MacOS.

Unless you just gotta use MacOS I'd avoid Apple. Too much money for too little product IMO.

Will you be editing graphics? If so you'll need something with a little more *oomph*

My laptop is a Dell gaming laptop. It features a real Nvidia graphics card, which is useful for playing video games that feature cutting edge graphics, 3D modeling, or graphics editing.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The answer depends on what you're going to use it for.
> 
> What's the job?
> What programs do you need to use?
> What does everyone else at the job use? Mac? PC? Chromebook?


That's the problem. I don't really know yet.

It was supposed to be only a couple months working on an advertising/marketing job but now it looks like it's going to be more of a long term management position.

I'll basically be expanding a business from Socal through the Central Valley to Sacramento with 6-7 locations added in the next year.

I think all I really is email, google and some way to monitor camera systems. I'm not much of an office guy. Inventory will probably be on office computers.

Probly some kind of basic laptop would work. I've never used an Apple. No idea what the differences are between Apple and Windows except from what I understand Apples are harder to hack?



Trafficat said:


> If it is just for typing documents and you can use google docs, you can actually get a bluetooth keyboard for your cell phone. I have one and it works great.
> 
> Do you need Microsoft office? Probably any modern computer will get it done, especially if it uses Windows or MacOS.
> 
> ...


I barely know how to turn on the laptop.

I didn't really have a lot of time to spend in the office.

Whenever I needed spreadsheets or graphs or memos, I'd have one of the ladies in the office do it and then I'd just proofread.

I just texted a manager that used to work for me. I'll probly place him in Sacramento or Stockton and he can do or have done all the office work from there.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

observer said:


> Probly some kind of basic laptop would work. I've never used an Apple. No idea what the differences are between Apple and Windows except from what I understand Apples are harder to hack?


Maybe slightly... mainly, bad people just don't try and exploit Apple O/S as much since Windows is the more common operating system.

If you have to run some proprietary software to view the cameras, that might determine what operating system you need. Or maybe the cameras can be viewed through a web browser, and then pretty much anything should work. Probably even a cell phone, but realistically you're not going to be multitasking on a cell phone (having the camera open in one screen and a document on the other). Android does support split screen, but there just isn't enough screen real estate to get much useful done in split screen mode IMO.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> Maybe slightly... mainly, bad people just don't try and exploit Apple O/S as much since Windows is the more common operating system.
> 
> If you have to run some proprietary software to view the cameras, that might determine what operating system you need. Or maybe the cameras can be viewed through a web browser, and then pretty much anything should work. Probably even a cell phone, but realistically you're not going to be multitasking on a cell phone (having the camera open in one screen and a document on the other). Android does support split screen, but there just isn't enough screen real estate to get much useful done in split screen mode IMO.


Yea, cameras are the main reason I carried my laptop. With a good camera system I could check in at any of the locations and see what was going on.

I believe the feeds from those cameras were sent to our corporate office (I think we ran an AS400). I would log on and check out any of the locations.

If I got an alarm call I could check in and see if I needed to call the cops or if it was a false alarm/damn feral cats. We had several PTZs and fixed cameras at each location. The PTZ could read a license plate from a thousand feet away.

Luckily I ran into my camera guy at the grocery store last year and got his number just in case something popped up, I hadn't seen him in about 12 years. He can probly walk me through how the camera works when he does the install. It's probly all internet based now.

I would think a modern laptop would be way better than one from 2006.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

What do you use for your cell phone? If you are currently using an iPhone, that might be the one reason I would recommend a computer made by Apple, just for the ability to share files between your devices with their cloud service, especially if you are already paying for it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> What do you use for your cell phone? If you are currently using an iPhone, that might be the one reason I would recommend a computer made by Apple, just for the ability to share files between your devices with their cloud service, especially if you are already paying for it.


An approximately 8 year old Samsung. Love this phone. I bought a new phone recently to call Mexico and it sits in the drawer until I need it.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

For fast and basic day to day use, this Lenovo is great. It's light and boots up virtually instantly with the fingerprint reader built-in.

https://www.newegg.com/graphite-gra...books-_-lenovo-_-9SIA686BGB7262&source=region

If you want to game or do some basic video editing, I would go for something like this.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Lenovo-Ide...MAAOSwq-dfyAs8&LH_ItemCondition=1000&LH_BIN=1

These are both Windows machines, and it sounds like you may be more comfortable with that. But do hunt around for the best price.

These days, the Ryzen 5 and 7 processors are where it's at for good value and speed. They outperform Intels in the same price category by quite a margin. If you couple that fast processor with an SSD (solid state drive) you will have a very good experience as far as everyday usage.

I think there are some new models on the way too, so if you want to hold off and get the updated models that might be the best way to go.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I don't do Apple computers my self, just know Windows and always go that way.

I have never had a problem with any of the Dell's I purchased. Second on my list would be a Toshiba. However I will stick with Dell. Personally I would stay away from HP I see more problems with HP than any others.

One of my side gigs is working on cleaning up computers and HP and Lenovo are the two I work on the most and seem to have the hardest time cleaning out crap from them.

What ever brand you get be careful if it has a solid state hard drive. Most are not big enough to handle future updates and you run out of Storage space real quick. Large Solid State hard drives are expensive. Don't get anything with less than 1 TB hard drive.

Also I would suggest staying away from touch screens, they are nice, however failure rates are high and they are expensive to repair.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UbaBrah said:


> For fast and basic day to day use, this Lenovo is great. It's light and boots up virtually instantly with the fingerprint reader built-in.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/graphite-gra...books-_-lenovo-_-9SIA686BGB7262&source=region
> 
> ...


Thnx. Probably no video editing although I can see some eventual online sales like Ebay. So probably lots and lots of pix.

I've been looking at some of his online competition and the gross sales prices are better than walk in prices but there is the issue of shipping. Some items are very bulky and probly won't ship cost effectively. But there are many, many items that will.

Ebay and online sales are something I'd do to start. So I can figure out how it works then pass it off to someone in the office. I try to have a good knowledge of how something is done then let someone else do the actual work. However online is probably a year off at this point unless I get some free time.

There's three physical locations that can be up and running within a month. Problem is two are up north.

In my other job that I worked Socal and Norcal, I flew every other day between the two and I had plenty of time to do some office work at the airport or on the plane. In this case because the locations are more to the center of California, I'll more likely be driving since flying would be more inconvenient that would give me less time for office work.

I'm thinking to buy something soon even if I have to replace it in a year, which I doubt, I'd probly keep it longer. I like to keep things I'm comfortable with and only get something new when I absolutely have to for some reason.



FLKeys said:


> I don't do Apple computers my self, just know Windows and always go that way.
> 
> I have never had a problem with any of the Dell's I purchased. Second on my list would be a Toshiba. However I will stick with Dell. Personally I would stay away from HP I see more problems with HP than any others.
> 
> ...


My first computer was a Gateway which worked fine then I got a Dell laptop which lasted me a long time. I think I stopped using it because some of the letter keys fell off. I don't think I ever replaced it. It was a good computer.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

observer said:


> I haven't owned a laptop in 14 years. I've basically been doing great on my cellphone.
> 
> Looks like Ima need a new laptop if I take my new job. I don't know much about computers since I didn't really use one except for email and Google. Anything more complicated than that I would pass on to someone in the office.
> 
> ...


I got this. It's awesome for the price.










I needed a basic laptop as well.

I have a buddy who has ordered several for a business he does. He swears by this model.

For basic entry-level under $400 laptop you can't go wrong.

*sorry for the double-post. Seems to be a thing lately on UPNet. &#129335;‍♂


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

I kinda remember Acer bought Gateway. The price is certainly low. I'll have to take a look at it.



New2This said:


> I got this. It's awesome for the price.
> 
> View attachment 554079
> 
> ...


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

observer said:


> I kinda remember Acer bought Gateway. The price is certainly low. I'll have to take a look at it.


I just got it but so far it's fine.

It's upgradeable as well.

My main gripe was that I put in order notes "please call" so that they didn't just leave a laptop on the front steps of my building. Of course, no call. &#129324; &#129335;‍♂


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

observer said:


> I haven't owned a laptop in 14 years. I've basically been doing great on my cellphone.
> 
> Looks like Ima need a new laptop if I take my new job. I don't know much about computers since I didn't really use one except for email and Google. Anything more complicated than that I would pass on to someone in the office.
> 
> ...


I bought this laptop around 8 months ago, now I barely use it because I got a very nice new desktop, I like to game FPS shooter type games so I would hook up a nice monitor to it, I got it for around 750.00 with tax and upgraded the ram to 16 gig for around 50.00, when things get back to normal and I will be out on the road again I will start using it more, I got 100gig hotspot with my cell plan so it should be nice to have in the car. I like it, it played demanding game pretty well which means it can do everything else fairly easy.............

This one is out of stock right now but they have similar available and the price is good if you are looking for some power............

https://www.newegg.com/black-msi-gl...inment/p/N82E16834155245?Item=N82E16834155245


----------



## UberApfel (Jul 5, 2020)

Anything AMD Ryzen + AMD Radeon is good. You'll notice the sales are always on the Israeli Intel garbage. With AMD, you'll always be impressed.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

UberApfel said:


> Anything AMD Ryzen + AMD Radeon is good. You'll notice the sales are always on the Israeli Intel garbage. With AMD, you'll always be impressed.


I got a old desktop the first generation I7 in my bedroom I only use for surfing and movies and working great at 11 years old I7 860 gaming HP desktop, it's retired now but used it for online games for years, only kept it clean, thermal paste and upgraded the gpu about 4 years ago, the computer runs at 3.4ghtz even today, so I don't think I agree and never heard Israel has anything to do with Intel, I could be wrong there but never noticed. One more thing of course I always kept an eye on temps with realtempgt.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I don’t care about weight 
I got a 21 inch and love it


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

wallae said:


> I don't care about weight
> I got a 21 inch and love it


To be honest a chromebook is good also, I had one for years also, Chinese made Hicense, I gave to a friend still going strong and paid 112. at Walmart................., great for movies and surfing...............



observer said:


> An approximately 8 year old Samsung. Love this phone. I bought a new phone recently to call Mexico and it sits in the drawer until I need it.


I got the Samsung Galaxy 9+ and it is great, won't be upgrading anytime soon, I just paid it off maybe 4 months ago.........


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

*Buy the cheapest available Macbook Air. *


Everything you need is likely installed right out of the box.
Better software Ecosystem (in terms of installs and updates) than PC
No viruses, and few/little malware issues -- this still a major issue on Windows platforms and intimidates novice uses. ZERO TECH SUPPORT SCAMS (you'll thank me later!)
Runs Quieter.
Will Last longer than a PC.
I'm still using my 2011 MacBook air, and it still works great.
https://www.apple.com/shop/buy-mac/...‑core-cpu-and-7‑core-gpu-256gb?part=MGN63LL/A


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> *Buy the cheapest available Macbook Air. *
> 
> 
> Everything you need is likely installed right out of the box.
> ...


I think that is great for a laptop, I used Apple products when I worked for the school district in Fort Lauderdale, that's all they used and it took me a very short time to adapt after using Windows for years. I had a laptop HP Windows around 2008 and burned it out with games and movies in the car, it only lasted about 3 years, I learned............

The first thing I do when buying a computer clean it up it's not hard.............


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

franksoprano said:


> To be honest a chromebook is good also, I had one for years also, Chinese made Hicense, I gave to a friend still going strong and paid 112. at Walmart................., great for movies and surfing...............


I'd be a bit concerned that a Chromebook isn't going to support programs sufficiently to be useful for a workplace computer. But it should work as long as you can use web apps.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Will Last longer than a PC.


Regardless of the type of computer, it will last basically forever, except for batteries which degrade over time whether it is an Apple or non Apple product. Can't really say forever, because hardware failures can be random. But other than Apple in general making good hardware, there is a lot of good hardware used in other makes as well. A lot of the components in an Apple computer are probably going to be the same as in a windows o/s computer made from the same factory in China and may fail at similar rates.

I just sold a Sony Vaio C1 from 1998 that still worked except it had to be plugged in to be usable due to the battery degrading. I am also still using my Asus EEE PC Seashell made around 2009 that's still working for me that I use whenever my Dell gaming laptop is too large.

Of course, in 2004, the middle school I attended was still using Apple IIGS from the 1980s!



> Runs Quieter.



Not necessarily, it just depends on your hardware. Windows OS computers are made by a ton of different makers. I have built PCs that used giant fans, as well as ones that were water cooled and they were silent. As for a laptop, there is a large variety of manufacturers and I'll bet there are very quiet windows laptops also.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I'd be a bit concerned that a Chromebook isn't going to support programs sufficiently to be useful for a workplace computer. But it should work as long as you can use web apps.
> 
> Regardless of the type of computer, it will last basically forever, except for batteries which degrade over time whether it is an Apple or non Apple product. Can't really say forever, because hardware failures can be random. But other than Apple in general making good hardware, there is a lot of good hardware used in other makes as well. A lot of the components in an Apple computer are probably going to be the same as in a windows o/s computer made from the same factory in China and may fail at similar rates.
> 
> ...


That is true with Chromebook I ran into problems with software being compatible that I used to use with Windows, I think they are cheap and great for the casual user. As I am typing I remember I was able to adapt with other software and can't remember the details......... I am sure your waiting with impatience, ha ha ha.....................


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Not necessarily, it just depends on your hardware. Windows OS computers are made by a ton of different makers. I have built PCs that used giant fans, as well as ones that were water cooled and they were silent. As for a laptop, there is a large variety of manufacturers and I'll bet there are very quiet windows laptops also.


Exactly. Long time builder of PCs here as well. Eventually, when the market matured in the early 2010s and personal computers became nearly full commodity, I stopped building PCs (except for Gaming Machines for people) and just pushed people to Apple's more vertically integrated Hardware/Software model.

Apple's components may not be as bleeding edge as Windows/Linux PCs, but they are better tested for heat and overall integration in their products.

Most budget-chromebooks fall apart after 18 months, where as the cheapest Mac laptop lasts 8-10 years (albeit, yes, batteries degrade in all laptops, but I mainly use my machine plugged in, so battery degradation, as long as it does not full-on fail, is less of an issue).

If you love 'fussing' with your machine, sure PCs are infinitely configurable. If you want it to just work, and not have to worry too much about anything, then Mac Laptops are definitely the way to go.

In terms of VALUE, you pay more up front for a Mac Laptop, but it will save you money in the long run, as they last 3x-5x longer.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

BTW, I don't mean to sound like I think office work is menial.

It was very important in running the business. I just had very little time to do much of it myself. I had 5 very competent ladies in my office and another 50 people at the corporate office that supported the company as a whole.

There were over 300 employees spread out over my five locations in California just in my part of it. So I was spread kinda thin and had to prioritize.

A good P&L can help you find theft and or other irregularities that can help you make better business decisions. I once put in to purchase a 450k machine based off info in the P&L. It paid for itself in 3 months.

Our monthly P&L was literally an inch thick. Lots and lots of good information.



franksoprano said:


> To be honest a chromebook is good also, I had one for years also, Chinese made Hicense, I gave to a friend still going strong and paid 112. at Walmart................., great for movies and surfing...............
> 
> 
> I got the Samsung Galaxy 9+ and it is great, won't be upgrading anytime soon, I just paid it off maybe 4 months ago.........


I got mine as a hand me down from my kids. They all work so they change them out every so often. I got two exact same phones from them, I use one to charge and carry an extra battery. Excess phones that the kids have I take to Mexico and give away.

I just like how simple it Is, it gets what I need done. Unfortunately, I've read that it's gotten so old that it won't be getting updated soon.

My bank stopped supporting the app for it 3 years ago but I still use it.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> they last 3x-5x longer.


I don't think there is evidence to support this claim. I've never had a laptop stop working, so I'd say the average life expectancy of a laptop is too long to even gather data points to be able to make that claim. At best, you might be able to say that some "average" laptop fails 3 times more often than some Apple laptop (although I'd like to see that data), and that may be entirely (or almost entirely) attributable to something like saying it is so because modern apple laptops use SSD rather than HDD, whereas the "average" laptop might still use an HDD. There are plenty of laptops not made by Apple that will use an SSD, however. My laptop has both an SSD and an HDD. The HDD is more likely to fail, but it has the capacity to store a lot more data than any SSD available at any semi-reasonable price back when my laptop was made.

So maybe, your windows laptop has a 99% chance of lasting the next 3 years, and your apple laptop has a 99.3% chance. [Totally made up but reasonable to me sounding numbers]. But I would hardly expect the windows laptop to die in 3 years and the Apple laptop to die in 9. Both will probably be chugging away in 15 years unless you drop them and break them, except you will have likely updated to something better simply because they have become dinosaurs that don't compete with modern computers.

From arstecnica:


> The main reliability measure used of hard disks is the mean time between failures (MTBF), and typically this is quoted as being somewhere between 100,000 and 1 million hours, or between 11 and 110 years.


arstecnica

A given hard-drive may not fail for a long time. I've personally owned many hard drives, maybe dozens. I've had maybe 2 or 3 ever fail over the last 20 years. If you have 100 hard drives, chances are very good some will fail if you run them for 10 years. But the odds of any given hard drive failing are very low.

RAID configurations of multiple hard drives can dramatically reduce the chance of data loss even if there is a failure.

Or you could just use an SSD, which have so far shown better track records. And that's apparently Apple's approach. But I'd be surprised to expect much of a difference in life expectancy regardless. Maybe a lower chance of failure, but the chances are against it in the first place.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Mac


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

The bottom line is both are good if you know what to buy.

This is my new gaming rig I just bought, the only difference is my computer has the 2060 super with 8 gig dedicated gpu memory, very happy with it............

GPU and Processor easily upgradable this could be my last desktop computer for many years......

The case is one of the best looking cases out there with plenty of room and runs very cool...........

I have GPU overclocked and get around 30% performance boost.

I almost spent 2k on another computer with the best of everything and then I ran into this for a great price with future upgrades very easy, this has so much power I probably won't do it for 5 years..........

I have used Mac products at work for years and would never consider buying one..............

https://www.ibuypower.com/Store/Gaming-RDY-SMRIIBG204


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

@observer also if you're a Costco member, they offer an additional year warranty on electronics, including laptops.

Years ago I got a laptop from Best Buy. I didn't pay for the extended warranty. It came with a one-year warranty. Year and a half later I got the blue screen of death.

Had I bought it at Costco I would've gotten a replacement laptop. Best Buy I was S.O.L.

The Amazon laptop I posted is a laptop for a specific task so the cheaper one was fine.

I will be getting a multi-use laptop soon and will be getting that one at Costco.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

New2This said:


> @observer also if you're a Costco member, they offer an additional year warranty on electronics, including laptops.
> 
> Years ago I got a laptop from Best Buy. I didn't pay for the extended warranty. It came with a one-year warranty. Year and a half later I got the blue screen of death.
> 
> ...


Thnx. I actually am a member and didn''t even think about them having computers. I'll definitely go check them out there.


----------



## jamilalam (Jan 1, 2021)

fi


observer said:


> I haven't owned a laptop in 14 years. I've basically been doing great on my cellphone.
> 
> Looks like Ima need a new laptop if I take my new job. I don't know much about computers since I didn't really use one except for email and Google. Anything more complicated than that I would pass on to someone in the office.
> 
> ...


if 


observer said:


> I haven't owned a laptop in 14 years. I've basically been doing great on my cellphone.
> 
> Looks like Ima need a new laptop if I take my new job. I don't know much about computers since I didn't really use one except for email and Google. Anything more complicated than that I would pass on to someone in the office.
> 
> ...


if you think you really need then do research


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

jamilalam said:


> if you think you really need then do research


Asking for advice on the internet... is research.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Can't go wrong with this solution.
Inexpensive, immune to all hackers and all viruses, no need to worry about constant updates, and no need to drag around a charger.
:biggrin:


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

jamilalam said:


> fi
> 
> 
> if
> ...


I am doing that on a much more effective level because there are a lot of computer savvy people on the forum.

I trust them more than I do some rating system in a magazine or any other "research".


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> ... because there are a lot of computer savvy people on the forum.


Since when?

We're all medically savvy people here, with expertise on viruses and how to prevent them!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Since when?
> 
> We're all medically savvy people here, with expertise on viruses and how to prevent them!


It is interesting to read about the diversity of backgrounds on here.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

observer said:


> I haven't owned a laptop in 14 years. I've basically been doing great on my cellphone.
> 
> Looks like Ima need a new laptop if I take my new job. I don't know much about computers since I didn't really use one except for email and Google. Anything more complicated than that I would pass on to someone in the office.
> 
> ...


You are working at office.
Then you may need to improve yourself on these skills.
(1) Typing skill ( definitely required )
Any laptop will help you to take typing exercises. Install typing tutor software to exercise. You will not want to embarrass yourself by using only two fingers over the keyboards.
(2) Microsoft Office Excel and Words application skills.
Better to own Windows OS laptop. Chrome and Apple OS won't be good. Try to learn MS office excel basic stuffs. Probably you already have learned some at high school. You may need to purchase Microsoft products. Only Excel is fine. Or you can learn it (almost the same) from Google Drive spread sheet.
(3) Most of office will use Windows 10 base computers. 
You may need to have skill how files will be stored and how to find them. Better to own a Windows based laptop.
(4) Photo Editing ( Adobe photoshop )
I am not sure you may need to improve over Adobe Photoshop but you will surely may need to learn basic Photo Editing part.

Any cheap laptop over 8 MB RAMs will help you to improve yourself on these skills. If you have plan to keep using your laptop to travel with it, better to own 13.3" or 14" Laptop.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I have an Asus Republic of Gamers laptop. I don't game much but I do write and code, plus do I lots of work with graphics, so that type of computer would be overkill for you.

I work for a tech company and the standard issue laptop they give to the employees (who don't work in high end graphics) is a brand called Lenovo.

https://www.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/c/LAPTOPS#type=TYPE_ATTR1
Regardless, make sure you getting something with decent memory, although I'd invest in an external hard drive ( for all the pictures you like to take) and a minimum of i7.

I also recommend browsing this site:

https://www.newegg.com/
I've had very good luck with purchases from there.

Stay away from Fry's..


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Dang, laptops have got expensive since I last bought one.

Think I'll be getting this one: https://www.dell.com/en-us/member/s...aptop/spd/g-series-17-7700-laptop/gn7700ehzdh


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

FLKeys said:


> Dang, laptops have got expensive since I last bought one.
> 
> Think I'll be getting this one: https://www.dell.com/en-us/member/s...aptop/spd/g-series-17-7700-laptop/gn7700ehzdh


Hmmmmm

Dell. *&#128566;*

Might I suggest MSI or ASUS? That's if you are truly looking for a gaming laptop.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

New2This said:


> @observer also if you're a Costco member, they offer an additional year warranty on electronics, including laptops.
> 
> Years ago I got a laptop from Best Buy. I didn't pay for the extended warranty. It came with a one-year warranty. Year and a half later I got the blue screen of death.
> 
> ...


Or pay with a credit card that gives an extra year's warranty. I've been reimbursed for the cost of several cellphones over the years by credit card companies because they don't last more than 2 years before the GPS packs up, or the microphone or something.



FLKeys said:


> Dang, laptops have got expensive since I last bought one.


My first laptop cost $2,000 in 2002 ($2,900 in today's money). It had a 30Gb hard drive and 512Mb of RAM.

Prices have come way down over the years in relation to what you get, but I've noticed that Covid-19 has caused prices to spike.



FLKeys said:


> Dang, laptops have got expensive since I last bought one.


My first laptop cost $2,000 in 2002 ($2,900 in today's money). It had a 30Gb hard drive and 512Mb of RAM.

Prices have come way down over the years in relation to what you get, but I've noticed that Covid-19 has caused prices to spike.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> You are working at office.
> Then you may need to improve yourself on these skills.
> (1) Typing skill ( definitely required )
> Any laptop will help you to take typing exercises. Install typing tutor software to exercise. You will not want to embarrass yourself by using only two fingers over the keyboards.
> ...


Two fingers?

You give me way too much credit. I get by with one.

My middle finger.

I used to use my index finger but I chopped off a little bit of it a few years ago. It's hardly noticeable but I got used to using my middle finger so that's what I use.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

observer said:


> Two fingers?
> 
> You give me way too much credit. I get by with one.
> 
> ...


No idea how you took that. If I did offend you, I apologize. 
What I meant was, as you said, you haven't touch a computer for 14 years and that would make you need time to practice your fingers again for couple weeks. or your finger would go as you wish.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Wildgoose said:


> No idea how you took that. If I did offend you, I apologize.
> What I meant was, as you said, you haven't touch a computer for 14 years and that would make you need time to practice your fingers again for couple weeks. or your finger would go as you wish.


No offense taken at all. I really do only use my middle finger.










I couldn't use that finger for almost a year and just became used to using my middle finger.

Even before my accident I used two fingers. When I graduated high school there were no computer classes. I think they started a year or two after I graduated.

I did take typing in H.S. and was pretty good at it but over the years lost the touch.

I could probly get better at it and like you said should try to get better.

Like I said though, I didn't take offense at all from your post. I was just describing what I really do.

I even stopped wearing contact lenses because that was the finger I used to put them in. It just wasn't worth the daily bother to train another finger. It was REALLY awkward and difficult taking out the contacts.

Using a computer correctly would definitely help me.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My right hand resembles yours except I took off the left side of both my index and middle fingers kind of at an angle like this. Mine grew back pretty good however you can still see the angled cut.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

When I need a basic laptop for the biz I usually go way cheapo and pick up a used Dell. Price tag in the vicinity of $100. Amazon or Ebay. Go by the feedback rating to select vendor. Dell's are somewhat bullet-proof.

If you accidentally leave the machine on the roof of your car and smashes to bits, it's sad but you won't be crying.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> If you accidentally leave the machine on the roof of your car and smashes to bits, it's sad but you won't be crying.


Just don't store your priceless photography collection on the hard drive with no backups prior to this stunt.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Store data in cloud or on flashdrive. Preferably both.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

observer said:


> That's the problem. I don't really know yet.
> 
> It was supposed to be only a couple months working on an advertising/marketing job but now it looks like it's going to be more of a long term management position.
> 
> ...


You can buy used one on eBay with win 7/10 on it. If you not gonna use it for graphic design you can fit in 200-300$ budget.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Dell, Dell, Dell, Dell, Dell........get at least an XPS 15 configured for your needs. You can finance or lease it over 36/48 months thru Dell Financial Services, as well and write it off if your tax laws permit. Mine is still going strong 8 years later, but, in order to play games at the level I want, it needs to be replaced with something new.

Whatever you do, watch out for component swapping ability. This is my problem, and the reason I need to take the financial plunge now. Things like network and/or video cards need to be removeable, not hard wired. Motherboard also needs to be configurable. This may not be possible at a lower end price point in a laptop, say <$2K, but, if you choose right, and don't have extravagant needs, you will probably be fine for 5+ years at least.


----------



## heilcensors (Feb 2, 2021)

wallae said:


> I don't care about weight
> I got a 21 inch and love it


yup no dvd player/burner no buy those getting harder to find
i love redundency
have $300 notebooks from walmart 2010 still working strong
to me its $1 a day if a $300 last a year cool everything after that its free, a 1000 better last 3 years lol but make good theft targets and are think and weak

i just always got the cheap one load it up sell it for 50 more or the same i paid for it years down the line
rather have 3 basic notebooks than 1 nice one
but depends if you gotta video edit, game, music you need some good specs if all youre doing is surfing the web and basic stuff the overkill not needed


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Dell, Dell, Dell, Dell, Dell........get at least an XPS 15 configured for your needs. You can finance or lease it over 36/48 months thru Dell Financial Services, as well and write it off if your tax laws permit. Mine is still going strong 8 years later, but, in order to play games at the level I want, it needs to be replaced with something new.
> 
> Whatever you do, watch out for component swapping ability. This is my problem, and the reason I need to take the financial plunge now. Things like network and/or video cards need to be removeable, not hard wired. Motherboard also needs to be configurable. This may not be possible at a lower end price point in a laptop, say <$2K, but, if you choose right, and don't have extravagant needs, you will probably be fine for 5+ years at least.


I think the New G7 is a better value, unless the weight makes a difference. I don't mind the extra weight. More RAM, more graphics RAM, larger hard drive, lower price.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

How bout a printer? 

Don't really need much except one that prints black and white. 

I've bought a few printers that I wound up throwing away with almost intact color cartridges.

Something that uses cheap black cartridges.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

observer said:


> How bout a printer?
> 
> Don't really need much except one that prints black and white.
> 
> ...


I would go with a laser printer HP Laser Jet Pro 400. We have several of them at my place of employment and we never have a problem with them. A couple of them print 100-200 pages a day, one we use maybe 2-3 pages a week. No ink cartridges means no ink to dry out.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

do NOT get Toshiba...they are nice / good but not reliable a t all from my experiences.... 

Lenovo so far has been wonderful for me.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> How bout a printer?
> 
> Don't really need much except one that prints black and white.
> 
> ...


How about an HP Indigo 12000?
It's only $2M


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I didn't know they made a printer worth more than I will make in my entire life. 

You can get a reasonable cost multifunction printer/scanner/copier/fax machine for not too much these days.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

observer said:


> No offense taken at all. I really do only use my middle finger.
> 
> View attachment 557557
> 
> ...


I learned how to type in college and definitely has helped over the years, only type around 40 or 50 wpm but I get the job done, as I am sure you know there are a lot of online typing classes for free. I don't think I could have learned that way but some people can, I learned in a classroom with a guy sitting next to me who could type 100 wpm but had to take the class as I was doing the trying to not look at the keys dance, it took time and work but I got it.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

FLKeys said:


> I would go with a laser printer HP Laser Jet Pro 400. We have several of them at my place of employment and we never have a problem with them. A couple of them print 100-200 pages a day, one we use maybe 2-3 pages a week. No ink cartridges means no ink to dry out.


I probably won't be printing more than a hundred pages a month.

When I did sales comparisons by yard from the P&L it was a pain in the hiney. It was one inch thick and the paper was all one connected long strip with holes along the sides of the paper. It could be separated into individual pages but would make one big mess.

I don't like doing it on computer because I like being able to spread out stuff on the desk and make notations directly on the paper.

I'm thinking each location inputs their daily info on their computer and it's combined in to a spread sheet which I then print out monthly to compare.

I found some HP400s refurbished for 200 bux.


----------

